# Mixing track



## svmaloco (Feb 14, 2008)

HI, I know this is the place to ask. I have some Aristo brass and some stainless track, can I join them together without the danger of disimilar metals?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, but if you have water on the joint all the time, expect some discoloration or electrolytic action. I'd use a stainless steel joiner. 

I had this situation for quite a long time, and no adverse affects. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## svmaloco (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I'll do just that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As a follow up, I started with a loop of brass, and then started buying stainless. I built my layout of sectional track, mainly because I was using a program to fit everything in, I'm not a great track planner. 

I used all of my brass straights in the layout, and slowly swapped them out as I progressed. A year later after I was all stainless, I noticed that locomotives slowed down a bit on spot on the far side of the layout. There was a 1 foot straight of brass still there! No appreciable corrosion from the clamping to stainless on either side. 

The train slowed a bit on that section, even though the track was very clean. Brass oxidizes quickly at my house. 

So, I think you can mix for quite a long time with no ill effects. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I too have areas in my railroad outside where I have stainless mixed with the Aristo brass track. I had gotten some before I converted to all battery, and I just can't bring myself to not use it!! I have seen no ill effects at all after several years outside. The grade of stainless that Aristo uses is pretty benign, so I really don't expect to see any thing like galvanic corrosion occuring - and so far it hasn't.

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a mixture of brass and SS but over time I finally decided to go all SS as the brass track was a constant pain always needed cleaning. Later RJD


----------

